# A bit of catching up.



## wombat (Sep 19, 2015)

I've been a bit slack, well not really just haven't been making any catties. 
What with winter ( I work outside) and doing some house maintenance, I just didn't get around to it.
Nice story though. I had a Portuguese painter in doing all the hard stuff and of course I just happened to show him a couple of catties. It turns out he's a budding sculptor and couldn't keep his hands off of them. He hit the nail on the head when describing them, that being, that not only are they working pieces of art but being solid wood they're warm and tactile, you just want to feel them in your hand. So anyway he bought what I had with the promise to come back for Christmas. 



All are done as a split frame,( so no weak cross grain) more on that here at http://kookaburrakatties.blogspot.com.au/p/streng.html

The Tassie Devil is a Jarrah frame with a maple and jarrah palm swell. The Joey is jarrah with wenge on a maple spacer. Both have some homemade paper micarta tips. The Goblet is spotted gum with a coolabah burl on maple, with maple tips and brass pinning.

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 19, 2015)

Very nice as always Walter. The Goblet is killer


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 19, 2015)

Warm and elegant looking Walter, nice work !


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 19, 2015)

They are all nice but favorite is Tassy.


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 19, 2015)

Those are works of art!


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 19, 2015)

Masterful! Glad you are back supplying us with pictures of your handiwork! Chuck


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 19, 2015)

Those look choice.


----------



## Aurora North (Sep 21, 2015)

These are awesome as always. Out of curiosity and more just because I don't know much about them... Are they used for hunting fowl and small game? I could see these being great for rabbits or wild turkey around me. And I wouldn't need to have a gun out in the open.

Have to agree with Mike. That Tassie is my favorite. That grip looks like it just fills your palm perfectly and gives you all the leverage you need.


----------



## wombat (Sep 21, 2015)

Aurora North said:


> These are awesome as always. Out of curiosity and more just because I don't know much about them... Are they used for hunting fowl and small game? I could see these being great for rabbits or wild turkey around me. And I wouldn't need to have a gun out in the open.
> 
> Have to agree with Mike. That Tassie is my favorite. That grip looks like it just fills your palm perfectly and gives you all the leverage you need.



I don't hunt with them, but certainly other guys do. Squirrel, rabbits, most birds (even a Canada Goose ) are regularly on the menu.

The tassie is definitely one of my favorites, and you're right it fits the palm like a glove.


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 21, 2015)

Those are sweet!! Nicely done sir!


----------



## winters98 (Sep 21, 2015)

Very nice.


----------



## frankp (Oct 14, 2015)

Purty. I still haven't made any of these but they're on my list. I doubt they'll come out looking like yours do though.


----------

